# WoW, Werbt einen Freund, suche Einladung



## Had3s (21. Juli 2013)

Ich suche jemanden, der mich als freund wirbt. Bitte per PN melden.
Werbt einen Freund - Jetzt kaufen - World of Warcraft​


----------



## Zeitreise (22. Juli 2013)

Hier würde mich anbieten könnten auch mehre chars hoch spielen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (23. Juli 2013)

Schick mir deine Email.. Ich send dir dann einladung


----------



## 1987Majestic (16. April 2016)

Hi!

Habe gerade wieder meinen Account reaktiviert und suche nun nach Jemanden den Ich werben kann! 

Den 300% Erfahrungsboost möchte Ich uns ungern entgehen lassen, solange die Möglichkeit dazu besteht! 

Horde oder Ally, mir ist beides Recht, ein voller PvP Server sollte es dennoch sein!

Added mich einfach in Skype. Mein Nickname lautet: plusader

Bis dann!


----------

